#  > Dating >  > Uit het oog, maar niet uit het hart >  Station Bijlmer arena Amsterdam

## hicham_adam

Ongeveer drie jaar gelden heb ik met jou afgesproken bij station Bijlmer ArenA in Amsterdam,
Jij dracht die dag een zwart lang jurk . 
Mocht je dit lezen stuur me een bericht deze kant op .xxx

----------

